# But can I vape with it? That is the question!



## CraftyZA (6/12/15)

http://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadge...-the-technology-we-have-been-waiting-for.html

Fascinating tech this if you look beyond vaping.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

